# Grubhub scheduling



## CDuber

Can someone please explain to me how to schedule next-week blocks for grubhub? I'm only looking to do about 10 hours a week so i won't really be taking business away from anyone. 

Was told to be on the When I Work website on sundays at 10am but nothing happened last time and i wasn't able to pick up any blocks. Do blocks show up in the schedule category on the website? Is it easier to schedule blocks on the website or the phone app? 

Any info would be much appreciated


----------



## CDuber

Come on guys. I know there's someone here that can answer


----------



## Larima

Depending on where you are located, many people drop their blocks all during the day so I just schedule that way. Make sure you set your notifications to send you a text when someone drops/swaps a shift on When I Work.

If you weren't able to get blocks and your timing was correct, it's because they were filled very quickly.


----------



## Larima

When I say quickly, I mean they will all be filled within 3 minutes...at least that is how it used to be in Las Vegas


----------



## Baron VonStudley

There are people who get priority scheduling and the rest have to try that Sunday 10 AM window but I've never gotten it so I just try to time a shift here or there, but its never when I am flexible. I want to work about 5 hours GH a week if I can get the shift but since I haven't in weeks I am depending on other services.


----------



## UberXSJC

GrubHub schedule blocks are gone as soon as they publish it. It just happened today, waited from 10am-1030am, and it shows up around 11 am, and it was quickly gone. I was able to grab 5 of the 3-hour shifts.


----------



## abcd007

Baron VonStudley said:


> There are people who get priority scheduling and the rest have to try that Sunday 10 AM window but I've never gotten it so I just try to time a shift here or there, but its never when I am flexible. I want to work about 5 hours GH a week if I can get the shift but since I haven't in weeks I am depending on other services.


^ this

i get priority scheduling in my market and i grab 87.5 hours for the week. however the following week i won't get priority and so i'll only be given 3-15 hours from my schedule manager for that week and then the following week i get priority. so every other week i get plenty of hours.


----------



## ADefaultUser

is this still true, and if so how do you "get priority"?


----------



## TecJay

I know this is an old post but I thought I would chime in if you hadn't found out by now. OR for new grubhub delivery drivers:

*WhenIwork* is an app to use for scheduling grubhub blocks (shifts). There is a website version you can access with a google search. You cannot sign up for this scheduling app until you are approved and invited. You will be sent the info and invite link via email. So, in other words you can't just create an account and have access to grubhubs local scheduling. Now, in regards to the availability - You can enter your weekly availability. However, that doesn't really coincide with the scheduled blocks (shifts). They vary greatly to a set amount of hours. Example: Dinner 530-730pm or Dinner 6-9PM. The blocks are taken pretty fast once they are posted so you are best to set a calendar reminder on your phone to get on and snatch some up for yourself if this is your primary income. Otherwise people often drop shifts throughout the week. So, set your app to give you notification so you can respond and take the shift if you are available. I am still new to grubhub and working out the kinks myself. But hope this helps. BTW their app is pretty buggy so make sure you have the latest updated version. Check your phones software as well because it doesn't play well with older Apple and Android operating systems.


----------



## abdu

Do I have to go to a specific location to start my block ? Or just be within the regoin ?


----------



## MacDriver

Just need to be within the region.


----------



## Baron VonStudley

Milkshake05420 said:


> How much do you make on grubhub vs uber?


I basically stopped driving uber and lyft regularly. The insurance requirement here has finally made state Farm offer stage one insurance so I will weigh whether its,worth it. I drove a couple weeks ago on a game day and made really good money. Grub hub I have been trying to get 3 hours a week on a Sunday or Monday and I'm basically sacking it hard 3 hour shifts with a ton of driving and few orders. I have to step it up more hours to make what I used to make. I love the delivery gig its,easy and don't have to clean the car and all that. Amazon flex is where I need to be 8 hours a week doing that and I'd not be doing anything else im grossing $30 or si an hour ! But getting hours is not really possible unlike a lot of the Somali and taxi drivers who sit around the facility all day with only having that to do I have full time work. I liked the grubhub support for a long time when it was not busy at first made $10 an hour and worked other gigs at same time.


----------

